# Which chainsaw



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I decided today that I wanted another saw. bigger. to run a MKIII chainsaw mill. looking around a 36 inch bar so I don't have to be so picky about the logs I get. tired of worrying about whether this Hudson kiddie sawmill (Oscar 118 hobby) can do it. it does really good on the small ones. if I get the bigger saw I can cut the logs down to fit on it or just slab them out for benches. I don't want to be over $1400 out the door. thinking either a stihl MS660 or Husqvarna 395XP.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My vote is the 395 XP. I love my 375 XP.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

does the 375 have any [email protected]?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

On the Alaskan TV progs, they all have Stihl.
johnep


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> does the 372 have any [email protected]?


 The 372 XP is a bad a$$ saw. It can cut a 20" red oak in about 15 seconds.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I sold both brands for twenty years, customers bought STIHL over the Husq, and we NEVER heard a single complaint.

Most of our Husq's sold when Stihl selection was low, or we were out of a model.

Key to long life, CLEAN PROPERLY MIXED FUEL, KEEP CHAIN OUT OF DIRT, NEVER LOAN YOUR SAW, DON'T EVER LEAVE UNATTENDED, THEY ARE TARGET FOR A THIEF.

I'm sure you will love a Stihl.

Dale Indy


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

settled on Stihl MS661 with 36 in bar and extra chain for $1320.xx out he door. Ordered a Panther Mill 2 today for a 42 inch bar in case I upgrade. got the auxiliary oiler and had them upgrade to 24 inch cut depth. I'm nervous now because I called the # on the site and it went to an INDIVUDIALS voicemail not to one with a legitimate business name. my voice mail has our company name because were legit. just saying.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I preferred McCulloch chainsaws but I don't believe they make a full size saw anymore. I'm currently using Stihl but it makes me cranky, cranking and cranking on it trying to get it running. Nobody can get the thing running any better.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

what are u using it for?


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*chain saw*

I am for stihl. I cut fire wood to sell for 20 years . I used a 038 with 20" bar. I bought a 390 a few years ago. It is a little hard to start after not being used for a while. It has a compression release which helps when starting. My Dad bought a husky about the same time. He has a lot of trouble with it. The only thing I have against the 390 is it is so heavy. I broke my back in 2010 and can't hardly handle know.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought there was something about the odd numbering of a Stihl; 660 vs 661. When I was looking at a 390/391, if I remember correctly, the 391 had problems with rebuilding it, where the 390 was re-buildable. I don't remember much more.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

smithbrother said:


> I sold both brands for twenty years, customers bought STIHL over the Husq, and we NEVER heard a single complaint.
> 
> Most of our Husq's sold when Stihl selection was low, or we were out of a model.
> 
> ...



My brother bought a Stihl chainsaw. After years of hard use and poor maintenance, it still cranks to my amazement. His Stihl has impressed me.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've had 3 Stihl for over 45 years. Never any problems. Cutting son of a guns. I usually get a mid size one. The first one was a " 041 Farm Boss" Great saw.

You will be happy with a Stihl. Always starts easy too.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

smithbrother said:


> I sold both brands for twenty years, customers bought STIHL over the Husq, and we NEVER heard a single complaint.
> 
> Most of our Husq's sold when Stihl selection was low, or we were out of a model.
> 
> ...


 I have five stihls, only problem I have ever had is when I loaned out my 660 and it came back blown up with straight gas in it. Expensive mistake but I rebuilt it myself and saved some money. That saw is a beast! Its no fun to run but it will cut some wood. I have an old 044 and a 13 year old 440 and they are my work horses. Never picked up a saw that runs or feels as good as an 044. Best saw ever built in my opinion,


----------

